# LittleHolder needs some prayers



## Horns (Aug 25, 2013)

He had at least 2 seizures this morning. He is in ICU at Athens Regional with either a tumor or lesion on the right side of the brain. They have him sedated and on a ventilator. We will find out more tomorrow. He is 45 with a 5 year old son. He is just like a second brother to me.


----------



## georgia357 (Aug 26, 2013)

Prayers sent


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 26, 2013)

My Prayers are added as well.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 26, 2013)

Thoughts and prayers to him. Please keep us informed.


----------



## speedcop (Aug 26, 2013)

our prayers added


----------



## CAL90 (Aug 27, 2013)

Prayers have been sent.


----------



## Sargent (Aug 27, 2013)

sent from here.


----------



## Horns (Aug 27, 2013)

Found out late yesterday that he had a blood vessel rupture in his brain. They do not know yet what course of action to do because his kidneys were not functioning well so they could not use dye in the MRI. When his kidneys are working better, they will do another MRI and determine the course of action. He will be on seizure medicine for a while and state law will keep him form driving. Thanks for the prayers.


----------



## BRIAN1 (Aug 27, 2013)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Kawaliga (Aug 29, 2013)

Prayers for his recovery.


----------



## Horns (Aug 29, 2013)

Update: He is off the vent and eating soft food. Now if his pesky kidneys will act right. The doctors said that they will treat him medically and not with surgery. This is great news. Prayers do work fellows.


----------



## RNC (Aug 29, 2013)

Prayers sent up  !


----------



## j_seph (Aug 29, 2013)

prayers gong up


----------



## sniper22 (Aug 29, 2013)

Prayers lifted for him. 
Sorry I'm late on this.


----------



## georgia357 (Aug 30, 2013)

Horns said:


> Update: He is off the vent and eating soft food. Now if his pesky kidneys will act right. The doctors said that they will treat him medically and not with surgery. This is great news. Prayers do work fellows.



Great update.  Agree with you 100%, prayers DO work, I've seen it first hand with my wife.  
Will continue to keep LittleHolder and his family and friends in my prayers.


----------



## Horns (Sep 4, 2013)

Well, he made it home last night around 9:00. He will have a road ahead of him but he is on the way to recovery.


----------



## LittleHolder (Sep 11, 2013)

Wow! I don't have the words to thank you all enough! Horns, I love you boy!  You never let me down! Still got a ways to go but with prayers we will get there!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 11, 2013)

Good to see you back, and hope to see you make a full recovery soon. Our prayers continue for you.


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 11, 2013)

Awesome to see you on here LittleHolder! Prayers from here for your complete recovery.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Sep 11, 2013)

Addin some more


----------



## LittleHolder (Sep 22, 2013)

After peeing in jugs and blood samples done, my kidneys are back working and the port comes out tomorrow! Our God is Great!  Again, the prayers from you all are appreciated more than I have the ability to express.  It is also hard to express what a great friend means in times like this.  Horns has always got my back!  He is like a Herschel Walker of friends.  One in a million.  Folks, I was on life support 25 days ago.  Love what you got now! Hug what you love! Listen to your elderly parents tell you the same story 17 times in two days.  And thank God every chance you get for all of the miracles that are all around you! Thanks again guys! Love you Horns!


----------



## Horns (Sep 22, 2013)

I am overjoyed with your recovery. Keep it up. You have a lot of running to do after Little Joe.


----------



## jagman (Sep 23, 2013)

littleholder said:


> after peeing in jugs and blood samples done, my kidneys are back working and the port comes out tomorrow! Our god is great!  Again, the prayers from you all are appreciated more than i have the ability to express.  It is also hard to express what a great friend means in times like this.  Horns has always got my back!  He is like a herschel walker of friends.  One in a million.  Folks, i was on life support 25 days ago.  Love what you got now! Hug what you love! Listen to your elderly parents tell you the same story 17 times in two days.  And thank god every chance you get for all of the miracles that are all around you! Thanks again guys! Love you horns!



amen.


----------



## Horns (Oct 23, 2013)

Update 10/23/13
Tim has a 4 cm tumor on his brain. He will undergo a biopsy on Friday. The doctor will make a 3 inch incision and drill into his skull. They will try to remove as much as possible while doing the procedure. They do not know if anymore treatment will be needed yet. More prayers are appreciated.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 23, 2013)

Our thoughts and prayers are still with him. Hopin` for a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks for the update. Thoughts and Prayers continue.


----------



## speedcop (Oct 23, 2013)

our prayers also


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 25, 2013)

Praying all goes well.


_Posted from Gon.com App for  Android_


----------



## Horns (Oct 25, 2013)

Tim had surgery today. They made a 3 inch incision behind his right ear and drilled into his skull. They pretty much got all of the tumor out. They got the bleeding stopped. He is in icu and is awake. He actually called his mother about 3 hours after brain surgery.


----------



## Horns (Nov 11, 2013)

Well started radiation today. 34 sessions more to go. Chemo is also about to start. He has a road ahead of him. He is in great spirits. Take a second to say a prayer for anyone. I think it helps. Thanks


----------



## georgia357 (Nov 12, 2013)

Prayers sent from here.


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 12, 2013)

Dang littleholder!, I'm sorry I'm late on seeing this.
You will be in my thoughts and prayers, love what you said,..."God is Great" Amen.


----------



## carver (Nov 12, 2013)

My prayer are sent


----------



## Core Lokt (Nov 21, 2013)

Praying for holder and all the kids in his shape.


----------

